# QE2 ends but QE forever has begun



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Reinvesting 800 billion after June w/o QE3

http://kingworldnews.com/kingworldn...Jim_Rickards_files/Jim Rickards 3:12:2011.mp3


----------

